# Rigs or the Spur Thursday?



## damdusta (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking to head out early Thursday and do an overnighter. Any suggestions whether to go to the rigs or the Spur? Looking to catch some meat fish and maybe a billfish. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

On a percentage basis, what is more important to you...bottom fish or billfish? Another words, how much time do you intend to spend on each?


----------



## damdusta (Oct 22, 2007)

I should have been more clear. By meat fish, I meant tuna, wahoo, and dolphin. As far as percentage goes for those Vs. Billfish it'd probably be 70% meatfish to 30% billfish.


----------

